

Ask HN: Why doesn't Angellist incorporate itself? - instakill

Would it be feasibly possible for Angellist to somehow make a legal entity of itself as an investment consortium of which investor members became shareholders? The online Angellist platform would still be open to all interested but any actual investing done would go through the entity (Much like a Berkshire Hathaway house), and now that they have gone global, foreign start-up founding would be far easier by simply setting up foreign subsidiaries or branches.
======
us
I don't see an issue with the way they're running it now. Operating it as a
corp would come with its own list of headaches and I'm not sure that's the
goal they have in mind. Plus making all investors shareholders doesn't sound
like a good idea. Why would you even want that in the first place.

